# Do you think Triple H ever used steroids?



## DaBootyman (Apr 22, 2011)

I mean the guy used to be a hell of alot bigger than he is now. I personally think he did and Vince knew it and said nothing about it because thats stephanies hubby. Funny we've heard about every other super star taking steriods , but never Triple H. When everyone and their mother knew this guy was taking steroids. I think John Cena may've taken them at one point also. Might be still on them. I guess if your the top guy you can do whatever you want. Triple H was only good on the mic. Look at his 3 best moves

1)Spine Buster
2)Water Spitter
3)Pedigree


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

DaBootyman said:


> I mean the guy used to be a hell of alot bigger than he is now. I personally think he did and Vince knew it and said nothing about it because thats stephanies hubby. Funny we've heard about every other super star taking steriods , but never Triple H. When everyone and their mother knew this guy was taking steroids. I think John Cena may've taken them at one point also. Might be still on them. I guess if your the top guy you can do whatever you want. *Triple H was only good on the mic. Look at his 3 best moves
> 
> 1)Spine Buster
> 2)Water Spitter
> 3)Pedigree*




Of course he used steroids.

But, HHH is *STILL* better than K-Kwik.


----------



## DaBootyman (Apr 22, 2011)

Thee Brain said:


> [/B]
> 
> Of course he used steroids.
> 
> But, HHH is *STILL* better than K-Kwik.


Highly doubted. lmfao . Rtruths moveset even as K-kwik when the 450 splash was his finisher is 10 times better than any move triple H has. Triple H is an overrated steriod freak.


----------



## Milkshake227 (Dec 16, 2009)

whatever hhh has done, i'm sure r truth has done worse


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*1995*




*1999*


----------



## DaBootyman (Apr 22, 2011)

5th-Horseman said:


> *1995*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

DaBootyman said:


> Highly doubted. lmfao . Rtruths moveset even as K-kwik when the 450 splash was his finisher is 10 times better than any move triple H has. Triple H is an overrated steriod freak.


LMAO at you putting videos of R-Truth to "prove" your statements.


----------



## Milkshake227 (Dec 16, 2009)

5th-Horseman said:


> *1995*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's hard to compare regular picture, to a studio shot. not saying he didn't roid up or get a lot bigger, but with studio shots they always photoshop it and do little tricks to make them look as big as possible


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Milkshake227 said:


> it's hard to compare regular picture, to a studio shot. not saying he didn't roid up or get a lot bigger, but with studio shots they always photoshop it and do little tricks to make them look as big as possible


Studio shots always do look bigger but if you watch a HHH match from 1995 and one from 2000 their is an astronomical difference. Those pictures are pretty much reprasentative of what he looked like in both periods of time. Whilst he may have looked slightly bigger usually than he did in the first picture he still was carrying about 25 pounds more muscle mass 4 years later. He was absolutely jacked around 1999/2000 studio shot or not.


----------



## Ventish78 (Jan 6, 2006)

Yes, no doubt in my mind.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

Who gives a fuck if he did? It's not like it's an actual sport where it matters.

The fact that you think R-Truth is better than Triple H is laughable, clearly you weren't watching when he was producing some of the finest heel work ever - or do you much prefer the "angry black man" screaming nonsense that STILL nobody cares about?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Of course he did he was jakked during the McMahon-Helmsley era.


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

Almost definitely. But I also believe he's entirely capable of maintaining very impressive shape without any steroids whatsoever. You don't get to look like he does, with or without steroids, unless you damn sure know what you're doing.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Uh yes he was. Definitely. I could even kind of tell when he got off the stuff. Look at him in 2003 and then watch a match in 2004 and you can tell the difference.


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

I think at one point, just about every wrestler on the roster would have. 
Theres so much pressure to be big, and it's not easy to just bulk up over night. Most guys wanting to get somewhere in the business, will have to do steriods at one time or another, thats just reality.
It hasn't been completely eradicated from wrestling, contrary to what the WWE would like you to think, and as long as people like Vince McMahon have certain size requirements, it probably never will.
On another note, DaBootyMan, can you get it into your thick mind, that R-Truth/K-Kwik is shit. Just awful. He is in no way, shape or form better than Chris Jericho or Triple H, speak about racism all you want, it just gives less credit to your arguement.
R-Truth's lucky he's on the payroll.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

DirtSheet88 said:


> Who gives a fuck if he did? It's not like it's an actual sport where it matters.
> 
> The fact that you think R-Truth is better than Triple H is laughable, clearly you weren't watching when he was producing some of the finest heel work ever - *or do you much prefer the "angry black man" screaming nonsense that STILL nobody cares about?*


he likes it enough to copy the gimmick - albeit not as funny as troof


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah its kinda obvious that he was. But are you R-Truth's PR or something, no matter what a thread is about you always find a way to bring him up.


----------



## as99 (Mar 13, 2010)

People are clueless here when comes to physiques...

Every wrestler on the roster has been on roids. Some have just used them more than others.


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

Ofcourse he did


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes, along with 99% of the other wrestlers.


----------



## Gennel (Oct 6, 2010)

Probably, but I'd imagine you could say that about the majority of wrestlers.

According to Steiner he got out of having to do a drug test by insisting that he took it at the same time at Triple H.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah, he probably did. 

BTW, Triple H is 20 times the in ring worker than R Truth ever was.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Of course he did. Roid users are very prone to torn quadriceps and HHH has torn his quad twice, once on each leg.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

When he came back in 2002 he was clearly on them.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

as99 said:


> People are clueless here when comes to physiques...
> 
> Every wrestler on the roster has been on roids. Some have just used them more than others.


EVERY single wrestler?

To answer the question? I don't know, but probably. You CAN get big without steroids (hard work and pure luck with your genes). But considering how he was before and then became in the early 2000s, and how common they can be in wrestling, it's very possible.


----------



## mcc4374 (Oct 19, 2010)

DaBootyman said:


> I mean the guy used to be a hell of alot bigger than he is now. I personally think he did and Vince knew it and said nothing about it because thats stephanies hubby. Funny we've heard about every other super star taking steriods , but never Triple H. When everyone and their mother knew this guy was taking steroids. I think John Cena may've taken them at one point also. Might be still on them. I guess if your the top guy you can do whatever you want. *Triple H was only good on the mic. Look at his 3 best moves
> 
> 1)Spine Buster
> 2)Water Spitter
> 3)Pedigree*


fpalm

To answer your question Mr. OP, I suspect he did at one point in his life. Cena on the other hand is I think is steroid-free.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm not sure about every wrestler being on roids. I'm not sure guys like Miz or Danielson really look all that roided up compared to smaller guys where it was extremely noticeable like Eddie or Mysterio .

But yeah, if Trips didn't do steriods then I'll eat my own hand. I wouldn't be surprised if he is just coming off them now that he is almost retired.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Of course he did


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

He did like most wrestlers.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Dumbest queston ever asked on here. As you can see by 5th Horseman's pics, ummm i would say yes...
fpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

mcc4374 said:


> fpalm
> 
> To answer your question Mr. OP, I suspect he did at one point in his life. Cena on the other hand is I think is steroid-free.


i disagree on that. Cena is ripped 365 days per year. Thats impossible. he never has shown an ounce of fat on him. with his schedule its impossible to stay that ripped. if its not roids its more than likely HGH. even Professional bodybuilders aren't ripped all year long. they take time off.


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

I would say he did. But the fact that you think Truth is even in the same league as Triple H makes anything else you say irrelevant. fpalm


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

5th-Horseman said:


> *1995*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think it's obvious Triple H took steroids...and a lot of them. He knew the risks and decided that world championships were a good enough reward.


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

No doubt...Hell even Vince used or still is using roids.


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

Asking if HHH ever used steroids is a bit like asking if Kharma has ever eaten food.


----------



## theREIGN™ (Apr 23, 2011)

You can put on that much muscle mass no doubt in 4-5 years. I'm not saying Triple H hasn't done steroids or anything, I'm just saying.


----------



## Kapik1337 (Oct 23, 2010)

Do I think Triple H ever used steroids? Yes, of course.

On a side note, why everyone gets so uptight about the notion that R-Truth is a better wrestler then Triple H? Sure, Triple H has put a tonne of memorable matches, but that has more to do with his status then his athletic ability. It's rather obvious that R-Truth is much more athletically gifted. Unfortunately, he was never given the opportunity to shine in WWE.


----------



## I'm Seriously (May 5, 2011)

No doubt.


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

No question.


----------



## mcc4374 (Oct 19, 2010)

lou76 said:


> i disagree on that. Cena is ripped 365 days per year. Thats impossible. he never has shown an ounce of fat on him. with his schedule its impossible to stay that ripped. if its not roids its more than likely HGH. even Professional bodybuilders aren't ripped all year long. they take time off.


Very good point. I don't know much about steroids or Human Growth Hormone but wouldn't the side-effects be apparent in his personality and appearance if he'd been taking them ever since his been the size that he is now?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Are we seriously trying to make a comparison between R Truth and Triple H?


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

How is this even a question?

Obvious answer, YES. Anyone who says otherwise is a blind moron.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I would say its likely he did, but not based off those 95/99 pics. Because you CAN build up that much muscle in four years. I would say 2002 for sure though. I remember being at the Garden for his big return and my older cousin asking me, "you ever remember him being that huge?" He was ripped in 2000 but in 02, it was downright ridiculous.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

redeadening said:


> Are we seriously trying to make a comparison between R Truth and Triple H?


This isn't the first time but hey, the OP is retarded so what do you expect.

As for Trips, if you want to know how he put on all that muscle mass, and why, then go read his workout book because all the answers are in there.


----------



## wych (Dec 13, 2008)

lou76 said:


> i disagree on that. Cena is ripped 365 days per year. Thats impossible. he never has shown an ounce of fat on him. with his schedule its impossible to stay that ripped. if its not roids its more than likely HGH. even Professional bodybuilders aren't ripped all year long. they take time off.


 I'm not so sure, I don't want to sound like a fanboy here, but Cena is a very special human being, everyone in the business seems to say how determined and hard working he is, I would not be suprised at all if Cena doesn't do roids.

I feel that if Cena did do roids then the other wrestlers would know about it, and one of the employees who has left/been fired, especially for steroid usage would have said something by now.


----------



## Domingo123 (Jan 12, 2011)

5th-Horseman said:


> *1995*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, this explains everything.
Everyone likes to mention R-Truth so;
Unfortunately R-Truth had not married Steph. HHH is that he is only because he married Steph,i do not say he is untalented,but man,he got too many opportunities and burried to much talent,so i do not respect him. He seems arrogant to me, just like HBK is. Atleast guys like Cena respects everyone in lockeroom,it is not his fault he is a superman,its bussines(still i cannot stand this role).


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

It's possible that Triple H did it without steroids but highly unlikely. It's not like he stayed ripped for 6 years straight -- you could see his body fluctuating in shape and size throughout even his title reigns.


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

So... I'm the only one that says no? It's been said many times that Triple H doesn't touch any kind of drug. He doesn't even drink alcohol. In a 4 year span, it's not that hard to imagine him working out enough to look like a world champion. He got bigger throughout 1995-1999.


----------



## Emily90 (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

oo, no fakn way.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

soxfan93 said:


> So... I'm the only one that says no? It's been said many times that Triple H doesn't touch any kind of drug. He doesn't even drink alcohol. In a 4 year span, it's not that hard to imagine him working out enough to look like a world champion. He got bigger throughout 1995-1999.


I personally don't think he did it, only based on what I know about his straight edge lifestyle.

But sometimes people do make decisions they don't necessarily agree with, but I definitely don't think he kept doing them for long periods of time IF he did them.

Anyone read his book?


----------



## nathanw89 (Jul 21, 2008)

5th-Horseman said:


> *1995*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4 years, he already has good amount of Mass on first one in 1995, just looks like holding lot of water and obv higher body fat

1999 gained muscle, but hes in top condition, probably dehydrated for a shoot, and single digit bf


----------



## nathanw89 (Jul 21, 2008)

lou76 said:


> i disagree on that. Cena is ripped 365 days per year. Thats impossible. he never has shown an ounce of fat on him. with his schedule its impossible to stay that ripped. if its not roids its more than likely HGH. even Professional bodybuilders aren't ripped all year long. they take time off.


They dont take time off you idiot, it's called Bulking and Cutting.


----------



## DaBootyman (Apr 22, 2011)

DirtSheet88 said:


> Who gives a fuck if he did? It's not like it's an actual sport where it matters.
> 
> The fact that you think R-Truth is better than Triple H is laughable, clearly you weren't watching when he was producing some of the finest heel work ever - or do you much prefer the "angry black man" screaming nonsense that STILL nobody cares about?


You asked who gives a fuck? I do. All Triple H did his entire career is cheat is the point im trying to make. First he got in good with Vince after he helped plan the Montreal Screwjob with Brett and Shawn. Vince worshipped triple H after that. He got pushed to the moon! Triple H hasnt worked for anything he has. Then after Vince gave him a few world titles. He started banging Vinces daughter and got the rest of his titles . ANYBODY THAT BEIEVES TRIPLE H DESERVES TO BE A 13 TIME WORLD CHAMPION IS INSANE.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

No way bro. Neither did Scott Steiner.

I love when these conversations come up about any wrestler. When in doubt, just assume that they did...because chances are it's true.

99.9% of that WWF/E locker room used steroids and one time or another.


----------



## DaBootyman (Apr 22, 2011)

as99 said:


> People are clueless here when comes to physiques...
> 
> Every wrestler on the roster has been on roids. Some have just used them more than others.


Most black wrestlers dont use them. Booker T, Rtruth, Zeke,Lashley and The Rock. None of those guys ever used steroids or needed to and its been proven. Blacks have naturally ripped faziques. We dont need all that bullshit. If you have to take all that bullshit your ass dont need to be champion. This is even more proof that the talented black wrestlers need to be pushed more instead of being overlooked all the time. Have you seen Rtruths body? He has the best fazique on Raw, yet alot of the idiots say hes old to be champ, bullshit.Hes 39 and Never been accused of taking steroids. Matter a fact, i think Morrison got suspended before for using them. A few years ago.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Its also a misconception its just big guys that use roids, guys like Rey and Jamie Noble have used them in the past. Odds are the smaller guys you see on tv are more likely on them than not.


----------



## DaBootyman (Apr 22, 2011)

jm99 said:


> Yeah its kinda obvious that he was. But are you R-Truth's PR or something, no matter what a thread is about you always find a way to bring him up.


Who brought up Rtruth dude?? Get your facts straight. This thread was about Triple H. I wasnt the first one to mention Rtruth in this thread. Do your research buddy.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Meh. I think there was a time when he did use them. Cause he was ridiculously huge. As for someone saying Cena did , I HIGHLY doubt he does. Hes all natural if you ask me. I go to the gym daily and see people on roids and Cena looks like he does his shit legit.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

DaBootyman said:


> Most black wrestlers dont use them. Booker T, Rtruth, Zeke,Lashley and The Rock. None of those guys ever used steroids or needed to and its been proven. Blacks have naturally ripped faziques. We dont need all that bullshit. If you have to take all that bullshit your ass dont need to be champion. This is even more proof that the talented black wrestlers need to be pushed more instead of being overlooked all the time. Have you seen Rtruths body? He has the best fazique on Raw, yet alot of the idiots say hes old to be champ, bullshit.Hes 39 and Never been accused of taking steroids. Matter a fact, i think Morrison got suspended before for using them. A few years ago.


Now you're just talking stupid bullshit. No, blacks aren't "naturally ripped." You're fucking stupid. Continuing this path will only lead to you being banned, so here's the head's up.

Triple H does deserve to be a multiple time champion. As a heel, Triple H performed some of the best promos and segments, even matches that the WWE had during the absence of Stone Cold and The Rock. If you don't think Triple H deserves it and only got it because of his relationship with Stephanie, you're a lost cause and I can't even begin to argue that stupid logic.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I think he did. From the "Connecticut BlueBlood" part of his career to his heel dominance he looked to have put on a good 35 to 40 pounds of big, veiny muscle. It would also explain his frequent (or is that freak-went, holla if you hear me) quad tears.


----------



## DaBootyman (Apr 22, 2011)

Hordriss said:


> Asking if HHH ever used steroids is a bit like asking if Kharma has ever eaten food.


If he was using steroids, why wasnt he treated like every other wrestler? Did they ever test triple h for them? was he notified ahead of time?


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

DaBootyman said:


> If he was using steroids, why wasnt he treated like every other wrestler? Did they ever test triple h for them? was he notified ahead of time?


Because if he WAS using steroids, it was prior to their Wellness Policy and he stopped using them when it went into effect. Obviously.


----------



## DaBootyman (Apr 22, 2011)

Nitemare said:


> Now you're just talking stupid bullshit. No, blacks aren't "naturally ripped." You're fucking stupid. Continuing this path will only lead to you being banned, so here's the head's up.
> 
> Triple H does deserve to be a multiple time champion. As a heel, Triple H performed some of the best promos and segments, even matches that the WWE had during the absence of Stone Cold and The Rock. If you don't think Triple H deserves it and only got it because of his relationship with Stephanie, you're a lost cause and I can't even begin to argue that stupid logic.


He did not win only because of Stephanie,. He won a few belts before this. He was apart of the montreal screwjob. He was the person that got in Vinces ear and gave him the idea. Look it up. He was in good with Vince before he started screwing his daughter. Yeah Triple is good on the mic, hes alright in the ring. Hes not great. It was the other wrestlers, like the Rock, Austin, Taker, and HBK that made him look better than he really was. As mush as i hate Jericho, i would even go out of my way to say hes better than Triple H in the ring.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Is this a real question? 

Of COURSE he was on steroids. You simply cannot transform your body in that dramatic fashion and look as huge as he did in 1999-2001 and NOT be on steroids. It's not physically possible.

I don't care, of course. It doesn't put any money in my pocket either way. If I were in his position, I almost definitely would have juiced as well. Getting that big was a big part of him transitioning from an upper-midcard guy to a main eventer.


----------



## DaBootyman (Apr 22, 2011)

mcc4374 said:


> fpalm
> 
> To answer your question Mr. OP, I suspect he did at one point in his life. Cena on the other hand is I think is steroid-free.


Hey im not so sure about Cena. He couldve gotten royal treatment or been protected by Vince. He makes Vince the most money.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

DaBootyman said:


> He did not win only because of Stephanie,. He won a few belts before this. He was apart of the montreal screwjob. He was the person that got in Vinces ear and gave him the idea. Look it up. He was in good with Vince before he started screwing his daughter. Yeah Triple is good on the mic, hes alright in the ring. Hes not great. It was the other wrestlers, like the Rock, Austin, Taker, and HBK that made him look better than he really was. As mush as i hate Jericho, i wouldve even go out of my way to say hes better than Triple H in the ring.


Of course Jericho is better than Triple H in the ring, but Triple H isn't bad. And OF COURSE working with people like Austin, Undertaker, and HBK would make another wrestler look good.

I've never liked The Rock, and don't even get me started on his wrestling ability. In fact, this is about Triple H, not The (Most Overrated Superstar of All Time) Rock.


----------



## DaBootyman (Apr 22, 2011)

redeadening said:


> Are we seriously trying to make a comparison between R Truth and Triple H?


 I think a few of you guys are missing the point of this thread. I didnt mention Rtruth first. Go back and look at the 1rst page. This thread is about Triple H and Triple H only.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Vin Ghostal said:


> Is this a real question?
> 
> Of COURSE he was on steroids. *You simply cannot transform your body in that dramatic fashion and look as huge as he did in 1999-2001 and NOT be on steroids. It's not physically possible.*
> 
> I don't care, of course. It doesn't put any money in my pocket either way. If I were in his position, I almost definitely would have juiced as well. Getting that big was a big part of him transitioning from an upper-midcard guy to a main eventer.


It's very possible. Whether Triple H had the time to be able to do it or not is another matter though. 
I know I've read that he's always been very into bodybuilding, enough for it to be a 'hobby', so he might just have been that dedicated, it IS possible. 
Not saying that he never did steroids, but people who are saying that he MUST have are wrong.


----------



## DaBootyman (Apr 22, 2011)

Nitemare said:


> Of course Jericho is better than Triple H in the ring, but Triple H isn't bad. And OF COURSE working with people like Austin, Undertaker, and HBK would make another wrestler look good.
> 
> I've never liked The Rock, and don't even get me started on his wrestling ability. In fact, this is about Triple H, not The (Most Overrated Superstar of All Time) Rock.


 The Rock is probably one of the best sellers in the ring outside of HBK. The Rock also is a good story teller in his matches. The Rock is way better than triple h and he didnt need to help Vince screw Brett ,screw his daughter, nor did he have to take steroids to make it to where he is today.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

Stay on topic. It's about Triple H and steroids, not The Rock.


----------



## Paroxysm (Apr 23, 2011)

I love these topics, where everyone pretends to know all the wrestlers personally and know about steroids expertly. Triple H says he has not, everyone knows he doesn't even drink etc. And he's always been big into bodybuilding. It's such a hobby he fucked Chyna for however many years. So I'll take him at his word, but who gives a shit really?


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Paroxysm said:


> I love these topics, where everyone pretends to know all the wrestlers personally and know about steroids expertly. Triple H says he has not, everyone knows he doesn't even drink etc. And he's always been big into bodybuilding. It's such a hobby he fucked Chyna for however many years. So I'll take him at his word, but who gives a shit really?


Pretty much this, we're not gonna ever really know. It is possible that he got that big without them. And in the end there's no point in caring.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Yes. But, i truly don't give a shit


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

DaBootyman said:


> Most black wrestlers dont use them. Booker T, Rtruth, Zeke,Lashley and The Rock. None of those guys ever used steroids or needed to and its been proven. Blacks have naturally ripped *faziques*. We dont need all that bullshit. If you have to take all that bullshit your ass dont need to be champion. This is even more proof that the talented black wrestlers need to be pushed more instead of being overlooked all the time. Have you seen Rtruths body? He has the best *fazique* on Raw, yet alot of the idiots say hes old to be champ, bullshit.Hes 39 and Never been accused of taking steroids. Matter a fact, i think Morrison got suspended before for using them. A few years ago.


What the fuck is a *Fazique*?


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Also think he used them at least to recover from injuries, he always came back from injuries huge and don't think that's just a time off to work out thing.


----------



## DaBootyman (Apr 22, 2011)

Wsupden said:


> What the fuck is a *Fazique*?


lol i was being sarcastic, physique. I know how to spell bro. Thanks for asking though.


----------



## DaBootyman (Apr 22, 2011)

Geeve said:


> Also think he used them at least to recover from injuries, he always came back from injuries huge and don't think that's just a time off to work out thing.


Yeah everytime Triple H was out with serious injury he always came back twice the size he was before.


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

DaBootyman said:


> lol i was being sarcastic, physique. I know how to spell bro. Thanks for asking though.


Bullshit. You only know the correct spelling because I corrected you through rep. Nobody misspells one word to be "sarcastic".


----------



## Domingo (Mar 20, 2011)

I dont really know. 4 years is enough time to get ripped like that. So i will say no.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I think 4 years is enough time to get ripped if you do it right and train enough. but it also wouldn't surprise me if he did use them.


----------



## MasterGoGo (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't think he did. His hobby's body building ffs.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Paroxysm said:


> I love these topics, where everyone pretends to know all the wrestlers personally and know about steroids expertly. Triple H says he has not, everyone knows he doesn't even drink etc. And he's always been big into bodybuilding. It's such a hobby he fucked Chyna for however many years. So I'll take him at his word, but who gives a shit really?


Look at the pics from 1995 and 2003. You just dont gain that kind of size without help...please.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

He obviously took roids, but who cares? Everybody was doing it then.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Triple H has been bodybuilding since he was 15. Did it ever occur to people that he might have just ate well, worked out a lot and taken supplements?


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Of course he did. If you honestly think HHH has never touched the stuff, you are really naive.


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

I bet he injected steroids right into his face and worked out his jaw and brow.


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

90 percent of all wrestlers in the wwe have taken steroids .


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

DaBootyman said:


> I mean the guy used to be a hell of alot bigger than he is now. I personally think he did and Vince knew it and said nothing about it because thats stephanies hubby. Funny we've heard about every other super star taking steriods , but never Triple H. When everyone and their mother knew this guy was taking steroids. I think John Cena may've taken them at one point also. Might be still on them. I guess if your the top guy you can do whatever you want. Triple H was only good on the mic. Look at his 3 best moves
> 
> 1)Spine Buster
> *2)Water Spitter*
> 3)Pedigree



More importantly, what type of fucking move is the water spitter?
And yeah, HHH probably took roids before the wellness policy came into play. Doesn't change his obvious talent as both a face and heel plus his in ring ability.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Yeah he probably did... or HGH. I don't really care though. *


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

lou76 said:


> Look at the pics from 1995 and 2003. You just dont gain that kind of size without help...please.


In the span of 8 years, why the hell not? I think its pretty silly to compare two pics from essentially two different decades and say he had to have been on the juice. Its one thing to say a year or a couple of months, but in 8 years, you could gain or lose just about any amount of size.


----------



## jj87uk (Apr 8, 2011)

DaBootyman said:


> Most black wrestlers dont use them. Booker T, Rtruth, Zeke,Lashley and The Rock. None of those guys ever used steroids or needed to and its been proven. Blacks have naturally ripped faziques. We dont need all that bullshit. If you have to take all that bullshit your ass dont need to be champion. This is even more proof that the talented black wrestlers need to be pushed more instead of being overlooked all the time. Have you seen Rtruths body? He has the best fazique on Raw, yet alot of the idiots say hes old to be champ, bullshit.Hes 39 and Never been accused of taking steroids. Matter a fact, i think Morrison got suspended before for using them. A few years ago.


Oh yeh and Mark Henry and Mabel aswell.



Geeve said:


> Also think he used them at least to recover from injuries, he always came back from injuries huge and don't think that's just a time off to work out thing.


This is probably true. How else did he come back 8months after the injury? Also apply this to Cena's 'miraculous' recoveries from injury. But then this kinda steroid use is slightly more legitimate. Dunno enough bout steriods to know if using it for say an injury on your quad would also make you jacked elsewhere.


Also posting pictures from 1995 and then 1999 is massively misleading. What bout photos from 1996, 97 and 98?


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> In the span of 8 years, why the hell not? I think its pretty silly to compare two pics from essentially two different decades and say he had to have been on the juice. Its one thing to say a year or a couple of months, but in 8 years, you could gain or lose just about any amount of size.


like I said its impossible to gain 60 lbs of pure muscle mass in that time span without supplementing steroids. and to the person who said maybe he takes supplements....lol yeah...no over the counter supplements make you gain 60 lbs in muscle mass. sorry.


----------



## DaBootyman (Apr 22, 2011)

Shepherd said:


> More importantly, what type of fucking move is the water spitter?
> And yeah, HHH probably took roids before the wellness policy came into play. Doesn't change his obvious talent as both a face and heel plus his in ring ability.


C'mon now. You dont know what the water spitter is?


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

DaBootyman said:


> C'mon now. You dont know what the water spitter is?



Yeah I thought as much. Now remind me how the hell that counts as a move, let alone one of his so called 'top 3'


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

:lmao

How can someone honestly think he didn't use steroids? Just baffling.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

DaBootyman said:


> *The Rock is probably one of the best sellers in the ring outside of HBK. The Rock also is a good story teller in his matches. The Rock is way better than triple h and he didnt need to help Vince screw Brett* ,screw his daughter, nor did he have to take steroids to make it to where he is today.


No, he isn't. He was average at best when it came to selling in the ring, and when it came to storytelling he was also average at best. Triple H isn't exactly the best when it comes to selling in the ring, but he is without a doubt one of the best storytellers in the business, and easily beats the Rock in terms of storytelling and is a much better technical wrestler than the Rock is.


----------



## DaBootyman (Apr 22, 2011)

Shepherd said:


> Yeah I thought as much. Now remind me how the hell that counts as a move, let alone one of his so called 'top 3'


Thats his move he uses to intimidate people. Its really pointless. Just get in the ring already or just do his steroid pose.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

lou76 said:


> Look at the pics from 1995 and 2003. You just dont gain that kind of size without help...please.


...dude, that's seven fucking years. Do you have any idea how big someone can get in seven years just from constantly working out? You would be heavily surprised.


----------



## DaBootyman (Apr 22, 2011)

XxPunkxX said:


> No, he isn't. He was average at best when it came to selling in the ring, and when it came to storytelling he was also average at best. Triple H isn't exactly the best when it comes to selling in the ring, but he is without a doubt one of the best storytellers in the business, and easily beats the Rock in terms of storytelling and is a much better technical wrestler than the Rock is.


How is he a much better story teller than the Rock? he only has 3 moves. The water spitter,spine buster and the pedigree. Hell Booker T is miles better than him. Look at their match from wrestlemania 19. Booker wouldve had more world titles. If it wasnt for the racial barriers he had to go through during the 90's. Black superstars in general were held back alot back then. Hell still even to this day and im talking about the good black wrestlers with talent not Kofi. 

Tell me wy hasnt a black wrestler ever won a world title at wrestlemania? This includes the Rock. He always had to drop the world title to Austin at a wrestlemania. He basically had to ask Austin if he could win at the last wrestlemania they faced off at. Which is bullshit. They couldve let Rock retain that belt at atleast one of those wrestlemanias.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

DaBootyman said:


> Thats his move he uses to intimidate people. Its really pointless. Just get in the ring already or just do his steroid pose.


So what your saying is that the Undertaker rolling his eyes in the is a part of his moveset?


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

DaBootyman said:


> Thats his move he uses to intimidate people. Its really pointless. Just get in the ring already or just do his steroid pose.


----------



## DaBootyman (Apr 22, 2011)

XxPunkxX said:


> So what your saying is that the Undertaker rolling his eyes in the is a part of his moveset?


Undertaker can do whatever he wants he's worked for everything he's gotten. Triple h had everything handed to him. Taker is one of the best. Triple h is overrated.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

If Undertaker was to do a shoot interview, what you're saying is he'd say nothing but bad things about Triple H, how everything was handed to him?

My sources told me they had a shoot interview in the ring, both showing mutual respect and admiration for each other.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Triple H is a damn sight better than the majority of the roster, he carried RAW for years after Stone Cold and The Rock left, as well as using Evolution to help develop young talent. Fact is he's one of the best and deserves every title he's ever earned. 13 more than your boy R Truth if I recall.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

good bye


----------



## RickRoll'd (May 5, 2011)

Maybe, yes. He was really indeed a necessity of that time.


----------



## DaBootyman (Apr 22, 2011)

Shepherd said:


> Triple H is a damn sight better than the majority of the roster, he carried RAW for years after Stone Cold and The Rock left, as well as using Evolution to help develop young talent. Fact is he's one of the best and deserves every title he's ever earned. 13 more than your boy R Truth if I recall.


Triple H carried Raw when Austin and the Rock left? Raws ratings dropped signfocantly when Austin and the Rock left. If anything it was more of Hbk and Cena carrying that show. Hbk had returned like a year before Austin and the Rock left. What great match did Triple H have after the Rock and Austin left?


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Like all WF forum threads, the last page has no correlation to what the first page is asking...so back on topic.

Yes I think Triple H used steroids like a mutha...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Of course he has. I remember seeing him when he came back from that 1st Achilles injury, and he looked insanely more massive than he did before he left. Especially since he probably wasn't allowed to work out for the 1st 2 months of his injury.


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

DaBootyman said:


> How is he a much better story teller than the Rock? he only has 3 moves. The water spitter,spine buster and the pedigree. Hell Booker T is miles better than him. Look at their match from wrestlemania 19. Booker wouldve had more world titles. If it wasnt for the racial barriers he had to go through during the 90's. Black superstars in general were held back alot back then. Hell still even to this day and im talking about the good black wrestlers with talent not Kofi.
> 
> Tell me wy hasnt a black wrestler ever won a world title at wrestlemania? This includes the Rock. He always had to drop the world title to Austin at a wrestlemania. He basically had to ask Austin if he could win at the last wrestlemania they faced off at. Which is bullshit. They couldve let Rock retain that belt at atleast one of those wrestlemanias.


OK first of all I'm pretty sure Rock is Samoan...

Secondly if you think HHH has only 3 moves then I really dont think you have watched any of his matches....

Lastly, none of us can really prove he did steroids, so I will take his word for it...


----------



## MarkyMark88 (Aug 5, 2010)

Wasn't he at first a body builder before starting his wrestling career? He mighthave slimmed down during his first few years since he was still adjusting to the different lifestyle and then bulked up again later on...

Or he did in fact use steroids. 

But lol at the fact at the comment made that Vince knew ad let him slide since he is stephs husband. I'm sure Vince knew about 90% of the guys that used steroids. People find te dumbest reasons to take unfair shots at H.


----------



## EnglishWrestling (Mar 24, 2011)

Anyone who whines about "color barriers" is a fool. Vince only cares about once color: green. Whoever he thinks will make him the most money is the guy he will push. It doesn't matter if they're white, black, brown, yellow, blue, or purple.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

MrMondayNight said:


> Triple H has been bodybuilding since he was 15. Did it ever occur to people that he might have just ate well, worked out a lot and taken supplements?


:shocked: I'm amazed at the common sense in this post.

I asked at the start of this thing if anybody had read his book and of course nobody has, instead coming in here and making uninformed claims. He was a midcarder in 98/99. He had that type of physique to match his character at the time. But he wanted to progress up the card and adopted the new evil bastard character that he had back then. He wanted to have the physical presence to back that up and so he started to work on getting the body type that he had in 00 and onwards. It's all there for anybody to read but of course nobody will do it. 

He has been body building since he was 14. It isn't work for him, it's a hobby because he enjoys doing it. Guys like him and Cena, this is the lifestyle that they have chosen and they are dedicated to it. I think it's unfair for people to scream steroids every time they see a a guy with a body like theirs. These guys know their shit, they stick to their diets and they like to workout. I see no reason to believe that they have taken steroids. Listen to any interview where they talk about this stuff and it's clear to see that they know what they're talking about. 

My 2c anyways.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Triple H could barely move right when he returned back in 02 because he was so jacked up. I remember he did his Triple H: The Game dvd not long after he returned in 02 or something and just seeing him sitting there and talking was a sight to see, he was fucking massive and obviously on roids.

02 was the last time I think it was painfully obvious he was on them. But from 05 on he got kinda fat, especially in 06 he had a visible gut.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Its naive to think Trips never juiced.
I watched Trips transform just like I saw Eddie, Rey, Benoit, Steiner, all those guys looked like action figures outta nowhere. I'm not mad if he did but I'm sure he did. The crazy amount of injuries and the constant fluctuation in his look tell me he was juicing too.
But then again I think Orton & Cena are also juicers and 
Batista is made of steroids. 

Its the look you need to be considered a top guy in the E. I wouldn't be surprised if random midcarders start getting ripped within the next 2 years. All these new guys look too natural. They will never make it looking like that. VKM wants the "larger than life" persona and you have to look the part.


----------



## MarkyMark88 (Aug 5, 2010)

If you ever worked out consistently, let alone be a body builder, you would know that you start to shrink the moment you stop keeping up with routine.

There goes the fluctuation theory.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

EnglishWrestling said:


> Anyone who whines about "color barriers" is a fool. Vince only cares about once color: green. Whoever he thinks will make him the most money is the guy he will push. It doesn't matter if they're white, black, brown, yellow, blue, or purple.


And somewhat ironically, green is the colour of the Incredible Hulk which is exactly what a juiced up wrestler (*cough*Hulk Hogan*cough*) looks like


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

mwhahahah i just read a post further up and it made me laugh. triple h is a body builder and he dont use steroids he just works hard lol.....because you read a book about him your now claiming ignorance, all wwe superstars are on steroids the only 2 i can think off on the top off my head that may be clean are edge and shawn michaels and that is just judging them by there size, you dont get veins popping out like the incredible hulk by just gym work, veins are the sign off steroid use my uncle said so who ownes a gym were i live his been on steroids himself and he claims that 2 signs off steroid use is a shrinking penis and exsposed veins,im not gay but look at the likes off batista and triple h they have no dick and the reason why i no this is because the wife noticed and she found it quite funny, john cena is another steroid freak hence why he always weirs them stuped jean shorts because his vein and he dont want the ladys to see he has no penis, brock lesnar is another one, and also dwayne the rock johnson since he left in 02 his arms and veins popping out and there twice the size he also pops pills,


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> :shocked: I'm amazed at the common sense in this post.
> 
> I asked at the start of this thing if anybody had read his book and of course nobody has, instead coming in here and making uninformed claims. He was a midcarder in 98/99. He had that type of physique to match his character at the time. But he wanted to progress up the card and adopted the new evil bastard character that he had back then. He wanted to have the physical presence to back that up and so he started to work on getting the body type that he had in 00 and onwards. It's all there for anybody to read but of course nobody will do it.
> 
> ...


All Matt Hardy eats are cheeseburgers and grapes. Not all superstars know their shit. I doubt they have opportunities for homecooked/healthy meals when they have to fly 3 times a week and have to do 3ish shows a day for 6 days a week.


----------



## MarkyMark88 (Aug 5, 2010)

So Apparently veins are created by steroids.


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

jammo2000 said:


> mwhahahah i just read a post further up and it made me laugh. triple h is a body builder and he dont use steroids he just works hard lol.....because you read a book about him your now claiming ignorance, all wwe superstars are on steroids the only 2 i can think off on the top off my head that may be clean are edge and shawn michaels and that is just judging them by there size, you dont get veins popping out like the incredible hulk by just gym work, veins are the sign off steroid use my uncle said so who ownes a gym were i live his been on steroids himself and he claims that 2 signs off steroid use is a shrinking penis and exsposed veins,im not gay but look at the likes off batista and triple h they have no dick and the reason why i no this is because the wife noticed and she found it quite funny, john cena is another steroid freak hence why he always weirs them stuped jean shorts because his vein and he dont want the ladys to see he has no penis, brock lesnar is another one, and also dwayne the rock johnson since he left in 02 his arms and veins popping out and there twice the size he also pops pills,


Ummmm.. what? Sorry, a little punctuation might have helped a lot.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

its a wwe forum fella not an english class, i dont claim to be good at punctuation and the forum dont state that your english has to be perfect either,
and yes when the veins stick out so its almost like a lou brail code then its a sign off steroid abuse, if you cant see that then we may as well all give up


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

Did Triple H ever use steroids?

Is a pig's pussy pork?


----------



## KINGPINCJ (Feb 15, 2011)

Ah yes, the classic "Did *Insert Superstar Name Here* take steroids?" thread. And of course, one of these threads is never complete without the fitness-illiterate. We've got high school children in here who are either skinny little babies, fatties, or they work out but poorly and are very uneducated in the fitness field. We also have a bunch of ignorant adults who match the same criteria. Why is it that everyone thinks they're a fitness expert, especially when it comes to who takes steroids? To those of you who throw the steroid accusation left and right, this is your thought process:

(1) Is he big?
(2) Does he have veins popping out?
(3) I'm an expert, so I know best! 
Bonus:
(4) I work out and I'm not as big as Triple H or John Cena, so they must take steroids! 

You silly children, you will never learn until you educate yourselves and stop being ignorant little cunts. Here's an idea, you should take steroids and get as big as Triple H! No, you'd just get extremely fat.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

kingpinc....so cena and triple h are not on steroids then. i take it brock lesnar and batista wasnt either then, have you watched worlds strongest man before ????
now that is from pure weight lifting no steroids involved due to rules and regulations, now there big blokes no 6 packs just pure strength there not ripped either.

first rule about steroids is they slow you down they dont make you strong they just make you riped and look bigger, they also make you run out off breath very quick hence why you sometimes get slow boring matches because they need to slow down the match due to the fact there both fucked from steroid abuse, now vince mcmahon was a blatent user when he was about with the austin fueds, so your telling me triple h diddnt pop any either, thick as fuck you are and brain dead springs to mind, think you should get out more mate if im honest


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

jammo2000 said:


> its a wwe forum fella not an english class, i dont claim to be good at punctuation and the forum dont state that your english has to be perfect either,
> and yes when the veins stick out so its almost like a lou brail code then its a sign off steroid abuse, if you cant see that then we may as well all give up


I was just pointing out that your post was very difficult to read, never mind make any sense of.


----------



## jj87uk (Apr 8, 2011)

Ha the classic small penis line comes out. Steroids make your balls shrink but then there is also a drug that counteracts it.


----------



## The Big Hero (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes, like many others


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

DaBootyman said:


> Triple H carried Raw when Austin and the Rock left? Raws ratings dropped signfocantly when Austin and the Rock left. If anything it was more of Hbk and Cena carrying that show. Hbk had returned like a year before Austin and the Rock left. What great match did Triple H have after the Rock and Austin left?


So when your two biggest draws leave you don't expect *significant* drops? Really? And I'm talking about the evolution period, Cena was on SmackDown, didn't get drafted till after they broke up. As for him carrying the show, he was the most dominating heel they had in years, with a similar faction. And in terms of great matches, watch his Wrestlemania twenty match with Benoit and HBK, pretty sure that got match of the year.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Steiner once said "i'll take a piss test the same time as Triple H", then the subject was dropped so take that how you want.


----------



## MarkyMark88 (Aug 5, 2010)

jammo2000 said:


> kingpinc....so cena and triple h are not on steroids then. i take it brock lesnar and batista wasnt either then, have you watched worlds strongest man before ????
> now that is from pure weight lifting no steroids involved due to rules and regulations, now there big blokes no 6 packs just pure strength there not ripped either.
> 
> first rule about steroids is they slow you down they dont make you strong they just make you riped and look bigger, they also make you run out off breath very quick hence why you sometimes get slow boring matches because they need to slow down the match due to the fact there both fucked from steroid abuse, now vince mcmahon was a blatent user when he was about with the austin fueds, so your telling me triple h diddnt pop any either, thick as fuck you are and brain dead springs to mind, think you should get out more mate if im honest


Comparing a www superstar to a worlds strongest man competitor is thr dumbest argument I've heard yet.

There are many different ways to work out. Most guys who do WSM work out for...guess what....strength. They can care less about how the look. To get a more lean or cut look like a wrestler you have tk work out differently.


----------



## PartFive (Jan 7, 2010)

I think it was a normal thing to do in the 90's and early 2000's for a lot of wrestlers. Triple H definitely used steroids but I don't think he abused them. But I do think he and Vince turned a blind eye to others abusing themselves steroids. Vince used some too back in those days, anyone see Vince's massive vainy arms in 2001 on that 50 something year old?


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

No, he just goes to the gym very often.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

sesshomaru said:


> All Matt Hardy eats are cheeseburgers and grapes. Not all superstars know their shit. I doubt they have opportunities for homecooked/healthy meals when they have to fly 3 times a week and have to do 3ish shows a day for 6 days a week.


Not all of them do but HHH does and that is clear as day any time that he talks about this stuff. Like I said, it's a lifestyle choice for him and he does it because he wants to, not because he has to. Nice way to not say anything relevant at all.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

....Is the sky blue?


----------



## Stellar Supernova (Nov 23, 2010)

Is rich men's grass green?


----------



## EnglishWrestling (Mar 24, 2011)

LOL @ the idiot who said steroids don't make you stronger.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm pretty sure most of the roster was at the time. I mean, The Rock was back HUGE then too, then he leaned out fast when he left to do movies. He just was never as big as Triple H so people don't talk about him in the conversation of "who juiced".


----------



## KINGPINCJ (Feb 15, 2011)

jammo2000 said:


> kingpinc....so cena and triple h are not on steroids then. i take it brock lesnar and batista wasnt either then, have you watched worlds strongest man before ????
> now that is from pure weight lifting no steroids involved due to rules and regulations, now there big blokes no 6 packs just pure strength there not ripped either.
> 
> first rule about steroids is they slow you down they dont make you strong they just make you riped and look bigger, they also make you run out off breath very quick hence why you sometimes get slow boring matches because they need to slow down the match due to the fact there both fucked from steroid abuse, now vince mcmahon was a blatent user when he was about with the austin fueds, so your telling me triple h diddnt pop any either, thick as fuck you are and brain dead springs to mind, think you should get out more mate if im honest


Hey idiot, learn to use the "Quote" function. Your comparison is absolutely rediculous. You're comparing individuals with completely different goals and professions. Ladies and gentlemen, this is what I mean by a fitness illiterate. There are so many things wrong with this post, I'll try to cover most of them.

1. Learn how to spell correctly. Learn how to use proper grammar. 
2. I need to get out more? Have you ever seen a woman's open legs in person?
3. Steroids slow you down? Where is the science? This is a generalized statement with no real logic behind it, just some false ideology of a fitness illiterate. Why in the hell would NFL athletes take steroids then? Aren't many of them all about speed? 
4. Your statement about world strong men can be completely shut down with one name. Mariusz Pudzianowski. The man is ripped and competes in world strong men competition. So if someone were to lift consistently and not take steroids, they would become ripped, then lose their definition as they get even stronger? What kind of stupid logic is that? So we have a Laffer Curve for muscle definition? You're an idiot. The reason why world strong men are fat is because the more you weigh, the more you can potentially lift. Muscle definition means nothing to them because it has nothing to do with their competition. Why do you think they have weight classes in power liftng, you tool?
5. You are a fucking retard. There is no better way to sum you up than this.

I highly recommend you read some of the fitness literature or maybe work out yourself. You might learn a thing or two and gain some of those brain cells back you lost when yelling "steroids!" every time a man makes you look like a physically worthless joke.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm sure he did. How can he get so jacked up from his D-Generation X days to the McMahon-Helmsley era?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

HHH has done steroids just by comparing photos you can tell he has


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

I don't think he has, he's a body builder and has to set an example for the rest of teh guys backstage big or small. He has a book on eating well and working out. Steroids? No. Hardwork? Hell Yeah.


----------



## Sonko (May 24, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

Nobody knows, people can guess but thats all it really is is guessing. People think just cause he's bigger then he was years ago he's on the roids and he can get away with it cause he's the son in law..

HHH just had 3 kids and if he was on the roids it would be alot harder to be popping out them kids like that..Well getting Stephanie pregnant anyway


----------



## The Constriktor (Nov 10, 2010)

...of course he has...the majority of them do or have...even Morrison's scrawny ass has done them...they're not just for building size they are also used to help repair muscles e.i. torn quads...I dont think he does anymore though...


----------

